

Ask HN: How long does it take to get hired at Google? - citizenkeys

I thought today about applying to work at Google based on recent comments that Google is on a hiring spree.  However, I live in Silicon Valley and know other people that have applied to Google.  I've heard the stories about how everybody fresh out of college applies to Google and the six month wait just for a phone interview.<p>For anybody else that's applied to Google, what's your opinion of the whole process?
======
cperciva
Back in 2006, I sent my CV to a googler on July 4th, got an email from a
recruiter on July 14th, and had my phone screen on the 21st. On the 26th I got
an email saying they wanted to fly me down for an interview; on August 7th I
had my on-site interviews (Google wanted it to be earlier than that, but I was
busy the previous week).

It then took another month before I had an offer (and a few weeks after that
before I decided that I really wanted to work on Tarsnap instead); I was told
at the time that they normally moved faster than that.

So if it really does take 6 months to get an interview with Google, either
they don't like you or they've slowed down a lot over the past 5 years.

------
AN447
Referrals are the best way in. A friend of mine quoted:

'Since the last time we spoke, my role at Google has changed a bit and I'm now
quite heavily involved with interviewing and hiring new candidates.

We are looking for top quality candidates with solid degrees from great
universities, a passion for the internet and the advertising industry as well
as other traits that make them interesting people - open mindedness, self-
starters, entrepreneurs, people who are looking to change things.

Experience in (but not limited to) consultancy, advertising, marketing, sales
and account management are all desirable. Entrepreneurs are especially liked
as its one of the few companies that really values innovators, since we need
them to keep pushing the company forward in an ever changing market. I can
tell you some great stories of people right at the bottom who have lead global
projects from a simple idea - check out Life In A Day for a recent example.

Since you have a great network, I would be grateful if you could pass on my
message to your university list and anyone who you feel may be relevant.
______Candidates are 20 times more likely to get a job at Google with an
internal referral so its a win-win situation for everyone. __ __ __*

I got an interview offer but unfortunately the gig was not based in London so
I had to pass it up. Maybe I'll try again in a few years.

------
nostrademons
For me, it was 5 weeks from application to offer letter. That's about as short
as I've heard of; it was expedited a bit because of a competing offer, though
it was also slowed a bit because it extended over the Thanksgiving holiday,
when it was hard to line up interviewers.

For a couple friends, it was 6-8 months. Typically, the most drawn out cases
are the borderline ones, where a candidate is just barely good enough to get
hired but nothing really stands out about them. Of the 2 people I know in that
position, one was eventually hired and one was eventually rejected.

~~~
citizenkeys
How did you apply? Was it online? I saw the online application. It seems like
it would be difficult to stand out as an applicant when applying online. I'm
concerned my application will get lost in the shuffle.

Another comment: I applied with Microsoft last fall. Say what you will about
Microsoft, but M$ gives you the name and email of your assigned recruiter as
soon as you apply. I found that rather comforting.

~~~
nostrademons
Through a referral.

I also got put in touch with an assigned recruiter within a couple hours of my
friend submitting my resume, and she was very helpful throughout the
application process.

